# Tear Stains Again



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha's tear stains had been getting worse. I wiped her eyes constantly. Used ACV, wiped her face with contact solution, Angel eyes for a short time, Nothing worked. Her mother is tear free, her father is tear free, and both of the other pups in her litter were tear free. About 3 weeks ago I added fat free plain greek yogurt to her food. I noticed the stained fur was growing out and fading. Took her to the groomer yesterday and when she shaved her face, tear stains gone! Before even when her face was shaved there were still stains. 

She looks absolutely gorgeous! I don't know if it was a fluke, or if it is the yogurt. I don't want to jinx it. But I am hoping this was the answer for Misha.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow that's awesome! I am going to try this. Is there a certain brand that you used? Winter has been getting horrible tear stains. I was thinking he got sores from them, but now I know those are from the rabies vaccine reaction. the yogurt sounds like a great idea, I will use that along with the eye envy to keep the skin dry. I have also changed to a grain free food and put ACV in their water so hopefully that will help too. 
How are Misha's ears doing? Did you find out what was going on? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Filtered water for Edison works wonder for his tear stain.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Filtered water for Edison works wonder for his tear stain.


When I gave my girls water filtered with zero water, their teeth began to get really dirty - I am guessing that the filter removed the fluoride too and since dog toothpaste doesn't have it...
You are probably using a different filter, but just keep an eye on their teeth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Tinypoodles,

Thanks for letting me in on that. It's actually bottled water. Is Zero water the same as Pur or Brita?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Tinypoodles,
> 
> Thanks for letting me in on that. It's actually bottled water. Is Zero water the same as Pur or Brita?


It is like that but way better - it comes with a testing device so that you can measure the impurities in the water. When you first put the filter in, you get zero and when it gets up to 6, which takes months where I live, you change the filter. My tape water measured around 75. The water from my old our water filter measured 72! Measured some of the bottled water that I had and it was also in the 70's. So this thing really takes everything out of the water, but I am guessing that it also takes the fluoride out as well. Fine for humans because our toothpaste has fluoride in it, but the dog toothpaste does not...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That was tap water, not tape and my old Pur water filter Siri!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was using a store brand from Vons without many results, then switched to Fage brand from Sams Club, so maybe Walmart would have it? It has more probiotics I think. 

I haven't taken her back to Dr. Dodds yet, but I went to my vet a couple of days ago with Pablo and her. He wanted a CBC...again...because he says it is Vasculitis from the Rabies Vaccine and wants to research and talk to specialists about what medications are safe for her liver. He wanted to be able to give them a very recent blood level. Of course everything in her CBC was completely NORMAL, and he ran clotting times and it too was normal. 

I figure the yogurt is worth a try, it's cheap, and my chihuahua's love it. Misha not so much, but she is picky. I just mix it in her food and she eats it.

I was thinking of the filtered water. A lot of people say to use distilled for tear stains and for liver problems, but I also read distilled leaches minerals out of their systems. Filtered would be better. I don't worry about the fluoride, as in our wonderful city there is NO fluoride in the water! Yet the mineral content is high! I have to buy fluoridated water for my granddaughter.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Some poodles outgrow it by a year old when their faces mature. Maybe she is outgrowing it.  Or, maybe she is feeling better with her liver diet. Whatever the reason, it makes a huge difference in how they look. She was gorgeous before, I can only imagine how pretty she is now.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had no luck with the yogurt. However, I discovered that Weegee's constant tearing is caused by distichiasis and I plan to have corrective surgery for it soon. Hopefully it helps prevent the tearing and in turn the staining. Even if it doesn't I will be happy to know he doesn't have eyelashes in his eye anymore.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
the yogurt can take a while to really work. Our dogs love the yogurt and it serves as a soother for tummies, plus calcium. Just FYI
I will really be interested to learn about your experience with distichiasis surgery.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodle Foster, you are right, it took about 3 weeks to start seeing a difference. My vet checked her eyes and said there are no eyelashes in her eyes but sometimes I wonder just how much he can see by just glancing at her eyes. 

I had been tossing around taking her to an eye doctor. If her tears come back that will be my route.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Poodle Foster, you are right, it took about 3 weeks to start seeing a difference. My vet checked her eyes and said there are no eyelashes in her eyes but sometimes I wonder just how much he can see by just glancing at her eyes.
> 
> I had been tossing around taking her to an eye doctor. If her tears come back that will be my route.


Took Tangee to the eye doctor for the tearing when she was young (and then found nothing), but you are right, I couldn't rest without making sure!


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried the yogurt for over a month with no luck. It is worth a shot though. A normal vet should be able to diagnose distichiasis.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think any remedy working is going to depend on the cause of the problem. If it is something to do with the eye being irritated by an outside force, ie an eyelash, I wouldn't think anything other than taking care of the underlying problem would help. But if it is more of an internal problem then possibly the yogurt could help.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I think any remedy working is going to depend on the cause of the problem. If it is something to do with the eye being irritated by an outside force, ie an eyelash, I wouldn't think anything other than taking care of the underlying problem would help. But if it is more of an internal problem then possibly the yogurt could help.


And more often then not, it is simply the structure of the eye or ducts that causes the normal tears to overflow onto the face, and the wetness causes things to grow and stain.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

It must. Be a natural greek plain yoghurt! Very good for use as a. Probiotic.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I was using a store brand from Vons without many results, then switched to Fage brand from Sams Club, so maybe Walmart would have it? It has more probiotics I think.
> 
> I haven't taken her back to Dr. Dodds yet, but I went to my vet a couple of days ago with Pablo and her. He wanted a CBC...again...because he says it is Vasculitis from the Rabies Vaccine and wants to research and talk to specialists about what medications are safe for her liver. He wanted to be able to give them a very recent blood level. Of course everything in her CBC was completely NORMAL, and he ran clotting times and it too was normal.
> 
> ...


That's great that your vet wants to learn from a specialist and not just think he knows everything. That's how the vets are around here. I hope she gets better soon. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL Poodlecrazy, He actually had that attitude 3 years ago when my chihuahua Emilio got vaccine induced Vasculitis. He diagnosed vasculitis, I told him it was from the Rabies vaccine and he disagreed. He actually rolled his eyes at me. I stuck to my guns. The next time I came in, he made a comment like, "I guess we won't be giving him the Rabies vaccine anymore". I said, "you mean you agree now"? and he said he had looked it up and I was most likely correct! He doesn't question me as much any more when I make demands! lol


----------

